# Raccoons



## Speedylvr (Nov 26, 2011)

This summer I caught four or five raccoons. They were trapped with heartland trap near my tighty enclosed chicken coop. They would open up a food bin for our chickens and eat what ever they could. It was a family of raccoons! Come to find out a lady down the road was feeding the raccoons bread with jelly! The bait we used was also jelly and bread!(They love black raspberry jelly)


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

thats wonderful


----------

